# Wasserkühlung sinnvoll für mich?



## mYSS (13. September 2013)

*Wasserkühlung sinnvoll für mich?*

Hallo
Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen ob eine Wasserkühlung für mein geplantes System i5 4670k und 770 GTX sinn ergibt da ich,
1. Noch nie nen PC zusammengebaut habe (weis aber wie es geht  )
2. Dementsprechend auch keine Erfahrung mit Wasserkühlungen habe.

Hab mir eben nen Video angeguckt wie ne "Frau" da ne Wasserkühlung zusammengebaut hat, schwer sah es ja nicht aus oder Täusche ich mich da? 
Also rein Optisch sagt es mir definitiv zu, die frage ist nur durch die Hohen kosten ob ich davon auch nen nutzen hab als Gamer? und wieviel % Leistungssteigerung kann ich erwarten bei nem Budget von 300-400€?
Sollte wenns geht alles Intern sein.
Als Case dachte ich ans Corsair 600T.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung sinnvoll für mich?*

Bei Waküs muss man auf sehr viele Dinge achten dass es ordentlich funktioniert, das ist aber nur etwas Einlesearbeit und nicht wirklich schwierig: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-10-11-12-a.html

Bei deiner Hardware hast du eigentlich nur den Vorteil dass es unter Last etwas leiser als eine Luftkühlung sein wird - schneller wird dadurch zunächst mal überhaupt nichts.
Die Vorteile die sich durch die höhere Kühlleistung (wenn die WaKü entsprechend groß ist) bei OC ergeben sind auch nicht der Rede Wert - ob du deine CPU jetzt noch 300 MHz höher takten kannst oder die GPU noch 50MHz mehr schafft macht in der Praxis keinen Unterschied (die Kühlung ist nicht der limitierende Faktor beim Alltags-OC, das geht unter Luft in "sinnvollen Bereichen" fast genauso gut).

Eine Wakü wäre also bei dir rein was für Optik und Laufruhe, nicht für nennenswert mehr Performance.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung sinnvoll für mich?*

Käme drauf an wie man es mit der Übertaktung treiben will, nur per Multi oder auch mit Spannungsspielereien die Grenzen ausloten will. Im Normalfall kommt man sicherlich auch mit Luft gut weg wenn man zb ca 4,3GHz anpeilt und auch angemessen leise. Bei der Karte sollte man vorab dann darauf achten ein leises Modell wie die zb MSi TwinFrozr zu kaufen, und die Gehäuselüfter durch gescheite Modelle zu ersetzen.


----------



## Joselman (13. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung sinnvoll für mich?*

Budget ist auch zu knapp für GPU + CPU.


----------



## NX-Reeper (13. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung sinnvoll für mich?*

Sinnvoll ist immer so eine Sache. Für den Alltag reicht Luft, es sei den du hast zum aus dem Fenster werfen. Wie Alk schon sagte, die paar MHz mehr machen nicht viel aus. Außer Optik und Silent macht ne Wakü nicht viel sinn.


----------



## Combi (13. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung sinnvoll für mich?*

alleine die stark reduzierte lautheit...
dann noch die temperaturen die andere mit lukü im idle haben..die hast du unter vollast.
und natürlich das oc-potential...
die temperatur ist meistens das ende für oc.mit wakü fällt die granze fast weg.

meine komponenten unter vollast,also 100%,werden max:
cpu 53 grad
mobo 38 grad 
gpu 43 grad
und cpu und graka sind weit übertaktet...
ohne oc,wäre die temp noch niedriger.
also ja...es lohnt sich auf jeden fall.
die lebenserwartung der einzelnen komponenten verlängert sich auch,da diese nicht mehr diesen hohen temps ausgesetzt sind.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (14. September 2013)

Und dazu verbrauchen Cpu und Gpu weniger an elektrischer Leistung. Gab letztes Jahr in der Pcgh ein Bericht, wo die 7970 übertacket wurde.
Mit max Oc, was beim Luftkühler ging, hat sie unter Wasser soviel wie mit normal Takt verbraucht.
Da sollte man aber nicht so drauf achten.

Wichtiger ist der Spaß am basteln


----------



## panzer000 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung sinnvoll für mich?*

Hallo 

walü ist vom aussehen her schöner als luftkühler find ich  aber es gibt auch sehr geile luftkühler keine frage 
Wenn man OCen möchte bringt es auch einiges wie cpu i7 so an die 4,8 bis 5 GHZ und das bei 65 grad würde der luftkühler nicht schafen 
Grafikkarte wo mann im boost 1267 MHZ schaft (660 ti bei mir) kühlt sie ca 45 grad 
wasserkühlung ist sehr leise wenn man gute pumpe und leise lüfter hatt.
Spaß beim basteln 
und die komponente sind kühler und könnten länger halten


----------

